# Add a remote start need so advice



## Qball17 (Dec 21, 2013)

Add Remote Start to Your Chevy Camaro Cruze Equinox 2010 Up Plug Play | eBay
Need some advice has anyone done this mod or heard anything about it. I want a remote start for my 2014 cruze n saw this. I don't want another keyfob so didn't know if i could ld use this with my existing keyfob. If i cant do this or if someone doesn't think i should do this i plan on doing a viper smart start. Need some advice thanks.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

You don't have a remote start on your Cruze already? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I've done a few after market remote starts and they're not too difficult. This one says it includes a T harness so you should literally be able to simply plug it in. I imagine it may use a combination of keys to utilize the stock keyfob (press and hold a button for 3 seconds then press and release a second button or something like that). Only downside is you don't get two-way paging, etc. Even if you did a remote start that would use it's own keyfab you'd be looking at $100+ for a good one anyway.

Also says it comes with "very detailed" instructions and free tech support.

Interesting that you don't need a PassLock bypass, though (assuming they still use those). It may be built in to the unit.

I don't have experience with this company or model, nor have I ever used a plug and play remote start, but based on what I'm reading I'd say go for it.


----------



## Qball17 (Dec 21, 2013)

ok i might buy it if i get some time and give a review on it and let everyone know about it. And no it dont have a remote start, just about has all the other options but that. thanks


----------



## Qball17 (Dec 21, 2013)

ok i might buy it if i get some time and give a review on it and let everyone know about it. And no it dont have a remote start, just about has all the other options but that. thanks


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm installing my remote start later this week and will post a guide. It comes with another key fob but you can set it up to be controlled from the factory fob which as mentioned above, you won't get the 2 way remote you are paying for or the 1-mile range you are paying for.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Call me an idiot but it says that once activated, you need to manually open your car door with the key in the hole and nothing else will work until then. If I am correct I don't recall there being any key holes to open my ECO so this kinda is useless? Am I blind? I may be but if I'm right, then this wont work.
Mike


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

mikeeitup said:


> Call me an idiot but it says that once activated, you need to manually open your car door with the key in the hole and nothing else will work until then. If I am correct I don't recall there being any key holes to open my ECO so this kinda is useless? Am I blind? I may be but if I'm right, then this wont work.
> Mike


My 2012 LTZ RS has a key hole on the drivers side door, however not on any of the other doors.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

mikeeitup said:


> Call me an idiot but it says that once activated, you need to manually open your car door with the key in the hole and nothing else will work until then. If I am correct I don't recall there being any key holes to open my ECO so this kinda is useless? Am I blind? I may be but if I'm right, then this wont work.
> Mike


Pretty much every car has a keyhole somewhere. You have to be able to get into it in the event of a power failure.

I guess I can't find what you read. But, what does make sense, and maybe this is what it's referring to - is that after installing it you'll need to manually start the car with the key. This is so the system can learn the PassLock resistance. Keep in mind an aftermarket remote start basically hardwires the car to start it, since there are systems in place to prevent this, you need to manually start the car so the system learns the code. (Short and sweet version).

I don't see any reason why a remote start would need the door manually unlocked. That's not tied into anything starting related.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Could someone please explain this "two way paging" that is spoken of on here?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Snappa said:


> Could someone please explain this "two way paging" that is spoken of on here?


The keyfob gives you feedback, sometimes just beeps, sometimes they have little screens. Like if the car alarm goes of, there's a siren on the keyfob. If you remote start the car it beeps to confirm that it started, and beeps differently to say it did not start. You won't get this with the stock keyfob, but most aftermarket ones allow it.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi,
I bought the kit yesterday with the T-harness for easier install.
It is really easy to install with the harness and easy to program!

However note that if you want to use the module as a standalone you NEED the FLASH-LINK Updater to flash the module's firmware to activate this feature.

Also, note the standalone installation DOES NOT work on a manual car... Learned it the hard way! I have a manual transmission 2013 ECO and it can't remote start the car unless you buy a real remote start device.

That said, I got a module + T-Harness + flash-link updater for sale if anyone is interested!


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

When you say you need to flash it, I assume that's so you can use the stock keyfob? Without the flash, you need to use their fob, right?


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

If you use the stock keyfob or a RF kit they sell, yes you need to flash it as you are using the module as standalone.

The RF kit is only used so your keyfob is not desactivated as you start the car and need to use the keyhole to unlock the car.

If you have a remote starter kit, then no you don't need to flash it.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe the guy on eBay already flashed it tho.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh, makes sense. So it's a thing that when the engine is running the keyfob is disabled, so you have to unlock with your key?

Without the flash, the stock keyfob still works for remote start though, right?


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

McNeo said:


> Oh, makes sense. So it's a thing that when the engine is running the keyfob is disabled, so you have to unlock with your key?
> 
> Without the flash, the stock keyfob still works for remote start though, right?


No that's what i'm saying haha  maybe i'm not clear (english is not my first language).
You NEED to flash the device to add the "Standalone remote start (using the stock keyfold or rf kit to remote start)" option


----------



## Peppa (Feb 23, 2014)

Try this... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HG1TP34/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

That Amazon starter looks good. Wonder if it would work with my manual Eco.... thoughts?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

This system will cost you a little more but is worth every penny. The difference from my guide for a manual transmission is 1 wire

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-audio-electrical/54009-how-install-aftermarket-remote-start.html


----------

